# meet tucker, my first foster baby



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

my boys are surprisingly being very nice. not one hiss or growl. valentine, my new rescue kitty, however is being a jerk! hissing, growling, swiping and just being very hostile. she did that with my boys for the first 2-3 days and now they are fine so I'm hoping she'll get over this nastiness and realize she has a new playmate. he's really a sweet playful little boy..


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful baby! Just give Valentine a few days. She will get used to Tucker.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Squeeeeeee!!! He's adorable. I love the pic of him looking up at Valentine. And look at her dainty little paws in front of her.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, all will settle down within a few days. Babies are surprisingly resilient however I did have one foster, Sally that was a little ***** with other kittens that were not her siblings. Sometimes we get some hard nuts to crack but most times they settle in in time.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh he is sweet!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

So sweet. I love that combination of tiger and white.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Adorable kitten!!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

valentine looks sweet and adoring in that tree picture but she is actually growling quite loudly warning the kitten to not come any higher!


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

I love his little heart nose!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

he met his first toddler last night and he has learned to run if he doesn't want another firm smooshy hug, lol:


















ella was rocking him in her rocker, lol. this is his favorite spot to sleep:










and he likes watching her take a bath:
































hangin out in dad's lap where he's safe from valentine:


















my buddy was actually letting him share HIS window!:










tucker is tuckered out, lol:


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

valentine keeping a sharp eye on the new fuzzy invader:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How freakin adorable! Some great pictures! Where did you get that adorable lady bug rocker? Because I have more $$$ than sense, I want one for my cat room! I just think it's too cute and I want one!!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Marcia said:


> How freakin adorable! Some great pictures! Where did you get that adorable lady bug rocker? Because I have more $$$ than sense, I want one for my cat room! I just think it's too cute and I want one!!


I got it from zulilly.com but walmart has them now. rockabye is the brand and they have so many adorable animals it was really hard to pick!

it also has 4 buttons the child can push to play 4 different songs and it's really well made.

this was ella "reading" to tucker last night. he was quite attentive:


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

so he had to give her a hug...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, oh, oh!! CUTENESS OVERLOAD! Too cute - kittens and toddler pics! Too much cuteness!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh how cute those photos are. Both are just adorable.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Tucker looks like he will make someone a very lovely kitty companion. Maybe you won't want to give him up?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with COA! The way those two babies are bonding, two legged and four...they both might be broken hearted, if they lose each other! That's a Precious relationship between the two of them!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

Aww ?? xx


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Tucker is adorable! And your little one with the kitten, and Valentine...Too cute!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG. Cuteness overload. All of it. I think I need to go lay down somewhere.

Seriously. Tucker is ADORABLE!!!!! :luv


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

tucker is 9 weeks now and he keeps trying to suck on my ears and chin. then he bites and those little teeth are sharp! is he doing this because he was taken from his mother too young? do I need to give him some milk instead of just water? he's getting wet food..


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

valentine is finally letting tucker share her tree...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh you are killing us with these pics!! Valentine seems to have lost the top perch to the feisty little guy - she doesn't seem quite sure that she's happy with the situation. 

I hope someone who's taken care of young kittens can answer your question about the sucking. I've never had really little kittens. Geez. If I had to foster young kittens, every single one would be a foster fail. They're too cute.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

she even let him on her perch!










tucker is all tuckered out, lol:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ellag,
That's Awesome! Valentine is deciding that Tucker isn't so bad after all!
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is too much cuteness for this night! Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a sweet baby. Great pictures. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

we've been thinking about keeping tucker and I just got an email from the rescue saying they have a potential adopter. so now I have to decide. is it really dumb to keep your very first foster? even one of my boys is playing with him and he doesn't even play with valentine. he and valentine really like to play hard sometimes so they wear each other out. what to do???


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Ellag!
Here's my two cents worth!
1. Not foster failure, Foster Win!
2. Your granddaughter and Tucker are already bonded!♡♡
3. Valentine has now adopted him!
4. Now one of your other boys, is playing with him!
5. Tucker has fit in, and obviously feels like he has a home already!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

well it's official we are keeping the little furball. I'm a foster failure with my very first one. I don't like that term though even though that's what the rescue lady called me. the strange thing is that it was my husband that really wanted to keep him and before tucker even got here he said there was no way we were keeping him. ha!

the bad thing is he doesn't want me to foster anymore because he said it would be too hard to give them up. I know I can talk him out of that though. he'll come around in a few days...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

ellag said:


> well it's official we are keeping the little furball. I'm a foster failure with my very first one. I don't like that term though even though that's what the rescue lady called me. the strange thing is that it was my husband that really wanted to keep him and before tucker even got here he said there was no way we were keeping him. ha!
> 
> the bad thing is he doesn't want me to foster anymore because he said it would be too hard to give them up. I know I can talk him out of that though. he'll come around in a few days...



I would have done the same as you ellag specially after seeing him and Valentine together that would be it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ellag,
All I can say....is YAY!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Foster Win, not Failure! 
After all, the whole idea of fostering, is so one more cat or kitty,has a chance of finding a forever home!
And in that, you succeeded! 
Sharon


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I've been following this thread for a while  I had a premonition this would happen! How great that they all get along! He's such a cute kitten too... how could you let a face like that go?!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, congratulations on your new kitty!  

Too funny about your husband...he's just afraid of becoming a crazy cat man!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

how could anyone resist this face?

















in case you guys haven't noticed, I'm a bit of a camera fanatic


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Just catching up with this thread and am thrilled at the news that Tucker is staying. I say foster success for sure, he was never going to find a more perfect forever home and after seeing the photos of him with your grandaugther it was probably sealed then. LOL we would have petitoned you to keep him if this had gone any other way :0)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree. He looks like a little male cat model!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ellag said:


> well it's official we are keeping the little furball. I'm a foster failure with my very first one.
> *the bad thing is he doesn't want me to foster anymore because he said it would be too hard to give them up*. I know I can talk him out of that though. he'll come around in a few days...


 
This is why I stopped fostering seniors. THEY always steal my heart and it's forever. Kittens don't tempt me (for the most part). You can find a way to foster something that is not in your temptation zone, maybe like seniors, this would be a huge help for the shelter. The world needs more foster parents - Lord knows the animals suffer without a place to go to mend, have their kittens or gain weight for adoption. Don't let the shelter suffer because of this! Find your niche and don't give up. I have found making kittens part of the family is the hardest. If you can dedicate and separate room for them it's easier. My current fosters stay in their own room and do not intermingle with the rest of the house. It's much easier to let them go that way.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

last night we were having a bad thunderstorm and all of a sudden it started hailing and it was really loud hitting the windows. you would think that noise would scare animals but not my fearless duo! they were too curious and wanted to know what was making that all that racket!:










I do think tucker was a little scared because he stayed VERY close to valentine. they were on different perches before the hail, lol...










valentine getting her ella hug. she's the only cat that doesn't run and hide from ella. she is FEARLESS!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely photos. In the second one Valentine look like she's saying " Come on! there is close and CLOSE, someone get this crazy dude to give me room to breathe" :0)


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Marcia said:


> This is why I stopped fostering seniors. THEY always steal my heart and it's forever. Kittens don't tempt me (for the most part). You can find a way to foster something that is not in your temptation zone, maybe like seniors, this would be a huge help for the shelter. The world needs more foster parents - Lord knows the animals suffer without a place to go to mend, have their kittens or gain weight for adoption. Don't let the shelter suffer because of this! Find your niche and don't give up. I have found making kittens part of the family is the hardest. If you can dedicate and separate room for them it's easier. My current fosters stay in their own room and do not intermingle with the rest of the house. It's much easier to let them go that way.


he's already changed his mind. i knew he would


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Caught up again! I have fostered way to many and ended up only keeping one, though I did take one back after adoption went bad. 

Like Marcia said. a dedicated room of their own does help LOL. I once read something I will paraphrase.. "I would rather cry over one leaving for a good home, then cry because they die alone in a cage."

I keep in mind that letting go of one enables you to save another life.

Good luck fostering again!

Anyway. if the kitten has a great home it is never a fail. So congrats!!!!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I know I post too many pictures but I thought these were just too cute. I love it when they spoon!










and when they box:










tucker is showing valentine his ninja moves:

















and this is valentine surfin the kitty sites looking for a hot male:


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

this was a picture the rescue took before I got him. he still does this pose, lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

ellag! Stop that!! I'm almost afraid to look, because these pics are so ridiculously over-the-top cute!!!! 

(of course, in reality I am loving every pic that you post of these two. ) 

The pic of Valentine looking at the computer screen is too funny!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ella,
These pictures are to die for!
It's so wonderful to see Valentine and Tucker together! 
That last shot of Tucker is just PRECIOUS! 
Sharon


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Tucker and Valentine are such an adorable duo! And your Ella giving love to Valentine...too sweet! I am glad you decided to keep Tucker, seems like he fits in perfectly.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

it's ruff being a little kitten,


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh these photos are just adorable. Tucker and Valentine are just perfect together.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

tucker is checking out the cute girl kitties:










he's hoping they really love that heart on his nose:










and now he's decided playing in water is pretty fun:










I just have to keep him from falling in the toilet, lol..


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cuteness Overload Warning!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is getting so big. He is a darling kitten!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

idk why anyone would want to have just one cat and miss all this cuteness,


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

ellag said:


> idk why anyone would want to have just one cat and miss all this cuteness,



Neither do I lol their both super cute and Valentine is so pretty. How old are these two now?


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Neither do I lol their both super cute and Valentine is so pretty. How old are these two now?


valentine is about 10 months and tucker is about 3 months. it seems like I just got them, time's a flyin!
when I first got valentine her coat was like straw and she had scabs from scratching where she was so infested with fleas. she is silky soft now!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

tucker let his guard down and got caught by the hug monster..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah, he's so adorable! And that pic of him and Valentine...soooo precious!


----------

